
Lua 5.4 Reference Manual - smlckz
https://www.lua.org/work/doc/contents.html
======
smlckz
Especially interested in variable name attributes [1] ('const' and 'close') as
well as to-be-closed variables. [2]

[1]:
[https://www.lua.org/work/doc/manual.html#3.3.7](https://www.lua.org/work/doc/manual.html#3.3.7)
[2]:
[https://www.lua.org/work/doc/manual.html#3.3.8](https://www.lua.org/work/doc/manual.html#3.3.8)

